# Oakley, Trig & Laurel! Walk time.



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Didjoo say WALK?









We on our wai! We no takes Byco so we can keep a move on, not stops to pee on ebery single fing. He a bit wediculous wike dat...










Intent dog is intent.









Nervous dog is nervous.










Panic smish has panic. We are going to vet?










Another of the many faces of SMISH!










That tiny black blaze is piglet in FULL MOTION...










Laurellll!










Mi Smeesh 

(more to come)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I guess walk is not so bad.










In fact it gives me BRAVE!










I show daddy how is done.










Our adventure is stupendousssss.










Da view not too bad either!










Man with a mission. He runs about 12 times what we walk. Over, and over, and over again, like a cracked out nutcase!










Old dog is getting tired.










Daddy with his kids!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

GREAT pictures Kristy...I bet the kiddos really loved running and having time hiking with you guys.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Omfg I love Oakley!! 
All the pictures were great and Laurel looks sooo awesome, wow! I LOLed at Piglet in full motion; too funny :love2:


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Great pics! i just love Laurel! shes got such a sweet face!!
Do they take a bit of encouraging to get goin on their walks?
I only have to show mine their harness and leads and the hide in their beds!! stupid chi chi`s!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Gorgeous pics! That looks like a lovely place to walk 

Oakley looks just like Louie does in the car! He always shakes and pants and has that same look on his face x


----------



## Lenchan (Dec 15, 2010)

lovley pics! your dogs are sooo adoreable!!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Great pictures!!! Laurel's ears look H U G E !!!  Loved the captions

What a great place to go for a walk. Its so pretty!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome pictures Kristi!! Oakley reminds me so much of Matilda in the car. hahaha Those are the faces I see on her after 2 minutes in the car....well the panting one anyway. :roll: Silly nervous dogs! Loved the pics though & the scenery was so beautiful! What a great walking place!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

haha captions are so funny and perfect with pics. It's cute how their personalities differ so much. Makes it so interesting!!
Love little oakley so so much!!! :love1:


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I love love your pink collars. Could I ask where you found them? Your walking terrain is awesome. What a fun walk!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Great pics. Love little Oakley. Laurel is looking good to xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

amyalina25 said:


> Great pics! i just love Laurel! shes got such a sweet face!!
> Do they take a bit of encouraging to get goin on their walks?
> I only have to show mine their harness and leads and the hide in their beds!! stupid chi chi`s!!


Oh no they LOVE IT!They fight to be the one getting the collar and harness put on, its cute. How funny that your girls seem to prefer staying in?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

barefoot said:


> I love love your pink collars. Could I ask where you found them? Your walking terrain is awesome. What a fun walk!!


They are auburn rolled leather collars  I got mine from dogcollarboutique.com but they are also on e-bay. 



rache said:


> Great pics. Love little Oakley. Laurel is looking good to xx


Thanks! LOL yeah Laurel is now under 10 lbs, which is nuts! She is still so big compared to everyone else tho.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww. Great pics. What a great place to walk the dogs. Except....are there rattlesnakes? (big fear of mine) I guess you get used to that living where you do. Laurel even looks happy.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

tricializ said:


> Aww. Great pics. What a great place to walk the dogs. Except....are there rattlesnakes? (big fear of mine) I guess you get used to that living where you do. Laurel even looks happy.


There are rattle snakes I think, its always in the back of my mind, I just still like to let them "be dogs". I have never seen any, but I have heard of them from other hikers when out hiking. Trigger will be the rattlesnake snack if any of them, he is always way out ahead of us there! I am not sure, but I don't think they are out yet this time of year?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Beautiful--where is the location in Colorado? You're brave to take them into open space--I am obsessed with hawks circling overhead, even when Finn is in his pouch.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its actually a HUGE fenced park. Trig and Laurel are both large enough (almost 7 lbs and 9.5 lbs) that I don't concern myself with hawks for them...Oakley was on lead b'c she's under 3.5 lbs and I do worry they will get her!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Love the "black streak" pic of trigger. He must be fun to take out like that since he seems to really get into it. :laughing8:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, Laurel looks absolutely like another dog. amazing! Oakley is soooo sweet, she really decided to enjoy the walk. Trig has turned into such a cute boy.


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Your pictures are fabulous, the dogs look adorable and the scenery is breath taking. I really LOVE how you took lots of pics at dog-eye-level, like the world through their eyes, so cute.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

what a stunning park, looks like they enjoyed it. I love the caption about the VET--haha.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Oh no they LOVE IT!They fight to be the one getting the collar and harness put on, its cute. How funny that your girls seem to prefer staying in?


Idk why they prefer to stay in! once they are out they r fine, Its mainly Lola... she`s always just prefered to stay in the warm and have cuddles all day, when we go on our usual walk she will be ok but then will pull and practically run back to the flat!!
Penny just copies Lola, when shes out she LOVES it! she cant get enough smells and have enough wee`s!!
Funny girls!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Kristy....great pics. Looks like quite an adventure


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Such wonderful pics, and awesome scenery.. They are all adorable fur babies, but Oakley will always be my fav.. I think she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Ohh I am so jealous, what a gorgeous spot for a walk! I love love those pics of Oakley, she is just such a cutie. Panic Smish was my favorite (sorry Oakley, panics no fun!). Miley wants to challenge Trigger to a race, shes our speedster.


----------

